# Man pleads guilty to posing as MD to get EMS rides



## MMiz (Jan 23, 2005)

*Man pleads guilty to posing as doctor to get ambulance rides*

 CINCINNATI -- A man who convinced firefighters that he was a doctor so that he could ride along on ambulance runs has pleaded guilty to two charges and will be sentenced next month.

John Holliman, 20, of Lexington, Ky. pleaded guilty Friday to one charge each of practicing medicine without a certificate and disrupting public service. Sentencing is scheduled for Feb. 7.

Prosecutors agreed to drop two additional charges of practicing medicine without a certificate in exchange for the plea. Holliman withdrew a plea of innocent by reason of insanity.

Police in Cincinnati said Holliman produced documents that said he was a Lexington, Ky., doctor, and convinced firefighters that he was authorized to ride along on emergency runs.

*Read More!*http://www.onnnews.com/Global/story.asp?S=2842936&nav=Ls19Lsgn


----------



## coloradoemt (Jan 24, 2005)

Good thing he was faking it and not a real needs a life psycho Doc!!


----------



## PArescueEMT (Jan 24, 2005)

I'm sorry. I don't care if you are a doc or not, you can't touch my patient, in the field, until you prove to me that you are a state certified Pre-Hospital Doctor at the minimum. Any body can ride with me and watch how we work, but until I see proof of your credentials, you can only WATCH.

In other words... NO TOUCHY!!!!


----------



## daemonicusxx (Jan 24, 2005)

i agree with the watch thing, but the news document said that he was 20 years old??? i dont know about y'all, but i dont really think that a doctor could be 20 y/o. hey Matt, you think you can find a pic of this guy.


----------



## MMiz (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by daemonicusxx_@Jan 24 2005, 11:18 PM
> * i agree with the watch thing, but the news document said that he was 20 years old??? i dont know about y'all, but i dont really think that a doctor could be 20 y/o. hey Matt, you think you can find a pic of this guy. *


 Hereis a link to a picture.

The picture:


----------



## rescuecpt (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PArescueEMT_@Jan 24 2005, 09:39 PM
> *
> In other words... NO TOUCHY!!!! *


 Again with the touching issues.  Dude, you need help.


----------



## rescuecpt (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MMiz_@Jan 25 2005, 01:22 AM
> *
> The picture:
> 
> ...


 Yeah, he looks like a doctor.... HAHAHA...  maybe if he looked a little older, but c'mon...


----------



## Jon (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt+Jan 25 2005, 08:56 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (rescuecpt @ Jan 25 2005, 08:56 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-PArescueEMT_@Jan 24 2005, 09:39 PM
> *
> In other words... NO TOUCHY!!!! *


Again with the touching issues.  Dude, you need help. [/b][/quote]
 You ought to work with him sometime 


Jon


----------



## Jon (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by daemonicusxx_@Jan 24 2005, 11:18 PM
> * i agree with the watch thing, but the news document said that he was 20 years old??? i dont know about y'all, but i dont really think that a doctor could be 20 y/o. *


 Dougie Houser???


----------



## daemonicusxx (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+Jan 25 2005, 10:51 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ Jan 25 2005, 10:51 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-daemonicusxx_@Jan 24 2005, 11:18 PM
> * i agree with the watch thing, but the news document said that he was 20 years old??? i dont know about y'all, but i dont really think that a doctor could be 20 y/o. *


Dougie Houser??? [/b][/quote]
 sure, but this guy doesnt strike me as the Doc type


----------



## 40sCutest (Jan 28, 2005)

I've never heard about anything like this... Does it not happen often or am I just out of the psycho loop? My mom mentioned this article to me today however, they were talking about it at the Red Cross where she works as a nurse. She mentioned how wierd it seemed because most doctors wouldn't want to ride an ambulance. She used to be an EMT and traded it for the sheltered clinical nurse specialist position. 

I am glad that I don't have to make a decision about who can ride with my crew yet. Could you imagine how easy it would be to make a fake EMT card? That would really be insanity.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 40sCutest_@Jan 28 2005, 04:26 PM
> *  because most doctors wouldn't want to ride an ambulance.  *


 Ain't that the truth!

I just love it when one of our clinic docs tries to give us an order that violates our protocols.  We give him the option of riding to the hospital with us or speaking to our medical control to hash out the differences.  It's always amazing how many times they choose to let us operate under our own protocols.


----------



## Jon (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ffemt8978+Jan 28 2005, 11:58 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ffemt8978 @ Jan 28 2005, 11:58 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-40sCutest_@Jan 28 2005, 04:26 PM
> *  because most doctors wouldn't want to ride an ambulance.  *


Ain't that the truth!

I just love it when one of our clinic docs tries to give us an order that violates our protocols.  We give him the option of riding to the hospital with us or speaking to our medical control to hash out the differences.  It's always amazing how many times they choose to let us operate under our own protocols.   [/b][/quote]
 Yup Yup


Jon


----------

